# Holyoke CC Dispatcher I 2 Positions (II also advertised)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

(AFSCME) Communication Dispatcher I (2 positions)
Institution:
*Holyoke Community College*

Location:
Holyoke, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/23/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Company Description:*
a 2 year school in Holyoke. Yeah, that's all we need to say, so FUCK OFF!

*Job Description:*

*GENERAL SUMMARY:* Incumbents of this position transmit messages from a radio communications base station; monitor various radio frequencies; operate radio transmitting and receiving equipment; maintain records and logs of messages; search files to obtain information; coordinate radio communications; and perform related work as required.

*DUTIES: *


Transmits messages from a radio communications base station in accordance with the rules and regulations of the FCC.
Monitors various radio frequencies to receive, evaluate and forward information.
Operates radio transmitting and receiving equipment comprising a system of fixed stations and mobile units.
Maintains records and logs of information such as all messages received and transmitted, weather conditions and individuals or authorities to contact in emergency situations.
Searches files to obtain information in response to inquiries.
Coordinates all radio communications including emergency systems, relays messages and instructions to mobile or fixed stations concerned and operates public address systems and paging devices.
Checks operation condition of equipment and reports malfunctions to proper authority.
Observes, through a closed circuit television system, traffic movements and conditions such as accidents, fires and other hazards affecting traffic in tunnels and on highways or other related structures in order to monitor traffic flow.
Operates computer data/programs and equipment to receive and transmit messages.
Duties as assigned.
*Requirements:*

*REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS:* Knowledge of the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, guidelines, etc. governing assigned unit activities; Knowledge of the proper telephone procedures for making and receiving agency calls; Skill in operating DCJIS equipment; Skill in operating emergency notification systems, access control systems, CCTV equipment and public address systems; Knowledge of the methods of operating radio communication equipment; Knowledge of clerical office practices and procedures including office record keeping, office correspondence, and the types of office equipment and supplies and business letter preparation; Excellent computer skills; Experience in Microsoft Suite; Proficiency in oral, written communication; Excellent interpersonal skills; Demonstrated ability to maintain confidentiality and exercise sound judgment; Ability to work effectively with a diverse faculty, staff and student body.

*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS: *Knowledge of the terminology, coding, symbols and standard abbreviations used in radio communications; Knowledge of the methods of operating fixed radio and mobile communications equipment; APCO certified, or able to obtain certification.

*EQUIVALENCY STATEMENT:* Applicants who do not meet the minimum requirements are encouraged to put in writing precisely how their background and experience have prepared them for the responsibilities of this position.

*COMPENSATION:* Bi-Weekly salary: $1,398; Grade 11. (Candidates might qualify for placement above entry level salary if they are currently employed in the state system and transfer without a break in service, subject to verification by the Dean of Human Resources), plus a comprehensive State benefits package.

*HOURS:* 40 hours per week

*FUNDING SOURCE:* State

*SHIFT AVAILABLE: *To be determined; may be required to work varied shifts, weekends, holidays or nights and may be subject to a standby (on call) work status.

*Additional Information:*

Holyoke Community College is committed to excellence and opportunity through diversity in education and employment. Holyoke Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, creed, religion, color, gender, sexual orientation, age, disability, genetic information, maternity leave, and national origin, in its education programs or employment.

*- All candidates must have legal authorization to work in the United States. HCC is not sponsoring H1B Visa.

- Pre-Employment Background check, including Criminal History will be conducted for all positions.*

*Application Instructions:*

Applicants interested in applying MUST submit the following documents via online:


Resume/CV
Letter of Interest (Cover Letter). When preparing your cover letter, please refer to the minimum and preferred qualifications as pertaining to this position and, if applicable, include an equivalency statement.
List of references with names, addresses, & telephone numbers of three professional references
*DEADLINE:* Screening will begin with applications received by* May 6, 2019*. Additional applications may be considered.

Returning applicants - *Login to your Holyoke Employment Account* to check completed application.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Holyoke Community College

Online App. Form:
http://hcc.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=109730&jobboard=148


----------

